# Futterkorb-Taktik im Fluß



## JohannesG (5. Juni 2001)

Hallo Futterkorbangler,
wie fischt Ihr mit dem Futterkorb im Fluß:
- treibend oder
- festliegend
und wie sieht Euer Futter darin aus:
- fest oder
- locker zusammengepreßtIch nehm immer soviel Blei, daß der Korb liegen bleibt (außer bei großen Schiffen) und mein Futter soll sich nur langsam lösen.
Gestern sah ich aber wieder Angler, die einen 100g-Korb mit recht lockerem Futter an der Steinkante entlang treiben ließen. Die meinten: "Der Korb muß IMMER etwas treiben.".Wie geht Ihr die Sache an und worin seht Ihr die Vorteile ?Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## Franky (5. Juni 2001)

Hi Johannes,ich halte es mit meiner Methode genau wie Du: soviel Eigengewicht wie nötig, daß er liegen bleibt und ziemlich festes und schweres Futter, daß sich langsam herauslöst - allerdings habe ich immer einen hohen Anteil Partikel (Mais, Made, geq. Weizen) im Futter.
Was bringt es, den Futterkorb an der Kante entlangschlurfen zu lassen? Man verteilt den Futterteppich schön gleichmäßig, anstatt die "Futteroffensive" zu konzentrieren, die von der Strömung eh schon verteilt wird... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich sehe den Vorteil dieser Methode darin, daß der Hakenköder inmitten der Futterknödel "spielt" und der Fisch so dahin gelockt wird. Das ist m. M. nach mit der Treidelmasche da nicht möglich. Außerdem gibt dieses lockere Futter eher eine Wolke, die sich nach wenigen Sekunden aufgelöst hat. 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## TinkaTinka (5. Juni 2001)

Hai !Generell ist das, was Ihr da schreibt schon O.K.
Bei wenig Strömung kann das Futter ruhig schneller aus dem Korb austreten, wichtig ist, daß da nichts schwimmt.
An der Maas ist es oft so, das der Korb etwas schleifen muß, erst die Bewegung bringt Bisse, meist fische ich aber auch mit leigendem Korn und Futter, das gebunden ist.Gruß Achim


----------



## steffen (5. Juni 2001)

Ich versuche auch immer so gut wie möglich auf ein und dem selben Punkt zu fischen. Dann habe ich meine Fische am Platz, um füttere nicht noch für den oder wohl möglich nur für den an!MFG Steffen


----------



## TinkaTinka (5. Juni 2001)

Hai Steffen !Klar mußt Du "auf dem Punkt " fischen, gerade wenns nicht so doll läuft.
Den Korb ab und zu höppeln lassen heißt ja nicht ihn bis in den Ärmelkanal abtreiben lassen, sondern in der Futterspur zu fischen.
Oft bringt das dann mehr Fische,, als das sture Warten.Gruß Achim


----------



## JohannesG (5. Juni 2001)

Ach ja,
das Treibenlassen klappt doch wohl nur mit leerem Korb, ansonsten würde der Korb ja immer schneller Abtreiben, je mehr Futter rausgeht. Deswegen hatte der Typ gestern auch das Futter nicht so stark zusammengepresst. So en Durchlauf mit dem Korb dauerte auch nur etwa eine halbe Minute.
Interessant war auch, daß der Kerl stromauf einwarf und etwa dann wieder einzog, wenn der Korb etwa auf seiner Höhe war. Dadurch (denke ich mir) entsteht beim Treiben ein Schnurbogen, wodurch der Druck auf die Schnur verringert und der Korb etwas langsamer gezogen wird. Außerdem treibt der Korb dann wohl auch parallel zum Ufer ohne einen riesigen Schnurbogen, der beim Einwerfen stromab nötig wäre.
Vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal ausprobieren, wenn nicht soviel läuft...Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## TinkaTinka (5. Juni 2001)

Hai Johannes !Bei bebleiten Futterkörben macht das Futter nicht soviel Gewicht aus, daß der Korb schneller "treibt" wenn er leer wird. Wenn ich mit "höppelndem" Korb fische dauert ein durchlauf von ca 10 -15 m ca. 5 - 10 min.
Mann muß ne Zeit verschiedene Körbe testen ( ohne Futter bevor man beginnt zu fischen )
aber es klappt.
Die Methode des Kollegen, die Du beschrieben hast halte ich für sehr anstrengend und wenig effektiv.
Ps.: Vielleicht kann man Freitag in NL am Kanal ja mal was testen, Frank und ich werden dann wohl schon da sein. 
Gruß Achim


----------



## JohannesG (5. Juni 2001)

Hi Achim,
ja, kannste mal freitags in NL testen. Ärgert die Fische aber nicht zu sehr, die sollen schließlich noch bei mir anbeissen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich komm wohl erst Samstagmorgen und muß auch wieder Sonntag ziemlich direkt nach dem Fischen los. Werde mal sicherheitshalber zwei Feederruten + Rolle dazupacken.Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## TinkaTinka (6. Juni 2001)

Schade, daß Du erst Samstag kommst,
ich wollte Dir eigendlich zeigen, wie ich das Treibenlassen meine, ich denke wir werden am Kanal auch am Freitag "nur" Stippen.
Hast Du meine Mail bekommenb ???
Wir brauchen Deine komplette Adresse für die Genehmigung.
Gruß Achim


----------



## JohannesG (6. Juni 2001)

Hi Achim,
ich kann mir schon denken, wie Du das mit dem Treibenlassen meinst:
Gerade soviel Blei, daß der Korb normalerweise liegen bleibt. Leichte Strömungsschwankungen oder Zug an der Schnur lassen den Korb dann etwas abdriften.
So mach ich das jedenfalls immer, wobei ich eher (wegen der Schiffe) etwas mehr Blei dran habe. Ich meine, daß ich die ersten Bisse nach einer Beißpause fast immer in der letzten Hälfte der Drift bekommen habe. Kann aber auch Einbildung sein.Gruß,
  Johannes[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Johannes G am 06-06-2001 um 11:13.]


----------



## TinkaTinka (6. Juni 2001)

Hai Johannes !So meine ich das !!!!!!!Gruß Achim


----------



## steffen (6. Juni 2001)

Ja,ja, ist schon klar, gerade beim Stippen, sollte man vielleicht nicht immer nur warten, bis der Fisch den Köder findet.
Sondern man sollte auf den Köder aufmerksammachen, wie zum Beispiel beim "TUNKEN"!!!Gruß Steffen


----------



## TinkaTinka (7. Juni 2001)

Hai Steffen !da hast Du recht, im Prinzip läuft es beim Feedern dann auch so, daß man die Futterspur absucht.Gruß Achim


----------



## steffen (7. Juni 2001)

Oft stehen die(größeren) Fische ein kleines Stück hinter der Spur und lassen sich abtreibende Partikel ins Maul treiben.MFG Steffen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Juni 2001)

Hi, ich fische bei mir an der Donau mit einer Feederrute und einem Futterkorb der am Platz liegenbleibt. Ich montiere den Korb auch fest, also mit einem dreifach Wirbel wo das Vorfach im rechten Winkel zur Hauptschnur liegt. Durch die Strömung merkt der Fisch den Futterkorb nicht und hackt sich gleich selber. Das Futter mische ich meistens so das langsam austritt. Aber immer mit ordentlich Maden drinn. 


------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## der_frank (7. Juni 2001)

Hi
Wer kann mir mal eine Montage mit Futterkorb posten .
Bei meinen Normalmontagen verdreht sich immer alles.
Gruß Frank

------------------
Immer eine Hand voll Wasser unterm Schwimmer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.beepworld.de/members4/the_rock3


----------



## Franky (7. Juni 2001)

Hi Frank,ich fische mit einer solchen Montage seit Jahren in Fluß und See - ohne Tüdel!!!!!------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 07-06-2001 um 23:07.]


----------



## JohannesG (8. Juni 2001)

Hi Franky,
ich nehm fast die gleiche Montage. Kann man schön zuhause fertigen und braucht die nur am Wasser anknüpfen. Ich habe allerdings folgende Variationen:
1. ich nehme einen Wirbel ohne Karabiner -> das gibt noch weniger Verwicklungen
2. die Schlaufe für&acute;s Vorfach ist bei mit ein gut 10cm lang und verzwirbelt -> ist ein super Abstandshalter
Ausserdem nehme ich recht kräftige Schnur für diese Montage, die ist zum einen abriebfester und zum anderen kann ich die, wenn sich mal das Vorfach verwickelt, besser entwirren.
Im Stillwasser nehm ich auch ganz gerne eine Seitenarm-Montage, aber auch bei der ist der Seitenzweig aus stärkerer Schnur.Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## steffen (8. Juni 2001)

Meine Maontage sieht fast genau so aus, nur bei mir gab es auch noch nir nen Tuddel. Aber dazu muss gesagt werden, dass ich ja auch noch nicht soo oft mit dem Futterkorb geangelt habe!!!Mfg Steffen


----------



## Franky (9. Juni 2001)

Hi Johannes,ich fische diese Montage eher sehr fein. Bei 0,20er - 0,22er Hauptschnur besteht die aus 0,18er Schnur. Vorfächer um 0,16 - 0,18 mm.
Nur letztens beim Fischen auf Barbe hatte ich 0,25er Haupt und 0,23er Montagen drauf. Das aber eigentlich nur wegen des höheren Gewichtes des Futterkörbe (um 100 g plus Futter)...
Tüddel hatte ich damit noch nie - außer, ich habe beim Füllen des Korbs nicht aufgepasst. Aber das stimmt schon: entwirren lässt sich die feine SChnur ganz bescheiden!!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## steffen (9. Juni 2001)

Oh, ich fische noch feiner, meine Huptschnur ist 18er und Vorfach so 14er 10er!!!Steffen


----------



## Franky (9. Juni 2001)

Hi Steffen,da wir in der Weser mit 40 g Futterkörben und aufwärts angeln, bin ich schon einer der feineren. 18er Schnur habe ich auch als Hauptschnur dabei - aber die kommt nur bei niedrigem Wasserstand und Gewichten BIS 40 g in Einsatz.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## steffen (10. Juni 2001)

Ja gut, ist schon klar. Bei mir ist die stärkst Strömung im Kanal und das ist nur heftig, wenn ein Schiff kommt.
Aber da kannste auch 80g nehmen, so´n Schiff zieht den einfach mit.Mfg Steffen


----------

